# All Bran Flakes,,,



## peach_lover (Sep 4, 2005)

I just bought All Bran Flakes cause i saw that It is full in fibers... Is this good thing to eat while cutting and when should I go for it... I am thinking of mixing some with skimmed yougurt once a day...


Please advice..


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

list the ingredients and nutrition profile....carbs, fat ect


----------



## peach_lover (Sep 4, 2005)

Ingredients
Wholewheat, Wheatbran (21%), Sugar, Salt, Barley Malt Flavouring, Honey, Niacin, Iron, Vitamin B6, Riboflavin (B2), Thiamin (B1), Folic Acid, Vitamin D, Vitamin B12.
*Typical value per 100g* *Energy* *Vitamins*
 *Minerals (mg)* - kj1366Vitamin A (mg)-Iron11.7- kcal322Vitamin D (mcg)4.2Zinc-Protein (g)10Vitamin E (mg)-Calcium-Carbohydrates66Vitamin C (mg)-Magnesium-- sugars (g)22Thiamin B1 (mg)1.2  - starch (g)44Riboflavin B2 (mg)1.3Fat (g)2Niacin (mg)15- saturates (g)0.3Vitamin B6 (mg)1.7Fibre (g)15Folic Acid (mcg)333Sodium (g)

0.8Vitamin B12 (mcg)0.85


----------



## cutman (Sep 4, 2005)

All-bran is great!
It's got an awesome crunchy texture, goes well with flavoured yoghurt & some milk, and damn high in fibre and nutrients.
I'm on a cut, and I have it everyday for breakfast without question.
Much more filling than the same amount of oats I feel.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Source 




> *HOW TO PICK A BREAKFAST CEREAL
> 
> Diana Mirkin*​
> 
> ...



It sucks cause I happen to love the bad ones.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 4, 2005)

peach_lover said:
			
		

> Ingredients
> Wholewheat, Wheatbran (21%), *Sugar, Salt, Barley Malt Flavouring, Honey,* Niacin, Iron, Vitamin B6, Riboflavin (B2), Thiamin (B1), Folic Acid, Vitamin D, Vitamin B12.


 There .. alrightish. I mean if your just trying to lose a few extra pounds / put a few pounds on then there fine - don't worry about it.
 But if your looking to get lean I wouldn't be using this stuff , and like the article Mino Lee posted your much better off having some barley / oats / brown rice etc.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear that! All my favourites are on the not recommended list. What's wrong with Spcial K though? (other than the fact that it has no taste)


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I hear that! All my favourites are on the not recommended list. What's wrong with *Spcial K * though? (other than the fact that it has no taste)


Good question.


----------



## jfknet (Sep 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> There .. alrightish. I mean if your just trying to lose a few extra pounds / put a few pounds on then there fine - don't worry about it.
> But if your looking to get lean I wouldn't be using this stuff , and like the article Mino Lee posted your much better off having some barley / oats / brown rice etc.


 It depends on your activity level. I can get ripped up on Frosted Flakes, but I cycle 45-60 minutes a day and do treadmill and elliptical work for a hour and fifteen minutes 3 or 4 times a week. Bottom line, if you're active and create a caloric deficit you're going to get lean. If you're looking to compete, and have to be better then someone else looking for every edge then worry about it. If having some cereal with a little sugar is the worst thing you're doing then you're going to be fine.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2005)

If you are going to use All Bran, I wouldn't suggest the flakes, they are too processed.  Instead get the one that looks like twigs.  Not as tasty but healthier because it's less processed.  Fiber One is another good choice.

Most flake type cereal is too processed.

Good cereals are:
Fiber One
All Bran
All Bran w/ Extra Fiber
Uncle Sam Cereal
Kashi Go Lean Crunch


----------



## KentDog (Sep 7, 2005)

I have tried Fiber One, All Bran w/ Extra Fiber, and Kashi Go Lean (non-crunch version), and I have to say, Kashi's Go Lean is my favorite by far, but the Fiber One and All Bran goes great with oatmeal.


----------

